# Needle felting!



## AKjulz

I finally found a "sit down" craft I can do that doesn't make my hands/body hurt.  Though I love soaping, it's just not that easy to do while relaxing with the family on the couch.   This is my first realistic creation.  




Here is one of my more typical Wee Woolies (husband came up with the name).


----------



## CaraBou

Those are cool!  Looks like you're good at that, too!


----------



## Hazel

Those are awesome and you're very talented! :grin:


----------



## AKjulz

Thanks!  Though the pic of the giraffe makes it look a bit creepy, camera angle is off.  I really enjoy seeing all the super creative things everyone on this forum comes up with. People are SO amazing!


----------



## grayceworks

How adorable! I totally understand about the whole body hurting thing --- have had fibromyalgia for 20+ years.  My hubby has been so supportive of my hobbies, which has been great! Something that helps me when soaping is a bar-stool I can sit on in the kitchen, so I can relax a bit and go slower. I wish I was more talented with little crafty stuff though. I can crochet simple blankets, but that takes forever cuz of my hands. Those are just soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Hazel

AKjulz said:


> Thanks!  Though the pic of the giraffe makes it look a bit creepy, camera angle is off.



I don't think it looks creepy at all. I thought it was cute. :grin:


----------



## AmiL

I also do needle felting. Your giraffe is wonderful. The detail and crispness in your surface design really stands out.


----------



## AKjulz

grayceworks said:


> How adorable! I totally understand about the whole body hurting thing --- have had fibromyalgia for 20+ years.  My hubby has been so supportive of my hobbies, which has been great! Something that helps me when soaping is a bar-stool I can sit on in the kitchen, so I can relax a bit and go slower. I wish I was more talented with little crafty stuff though. I can crochet simple blankets, but that takes forever cuz of my hands. Those are just soooo cute!!!!



Grayceworks, I'm right there with ya! I was diagnosed 14 years ago with FMS and I too have a Supportive husband.  Still not sure how well he understands the illness, but that's my fault for not liking to talk about it, but he is always supportive of crafting.  
It would be very helpful to have a stool like that for some parts of the process, I'm just not sure where to put it when it's not under my butt cause there is no space left in my lab


----------



## AKjulz

Amil, thank you for the encouraging words !  I just started this new hobby in September. I make felted soap  and that's fun and a good way to get rid of the ugly bars or scratch and dent soap. But wanted to get into needle felting. My friend has sheep so lots of roving to play with.  I find it very relaxing and it doesn't take up much space either!! 
I would love to see some of your work too!!


----------



## AKjulz

Hazel said:


> I don't think it looks creepy at all. I thought it was cute. :grin:



Thanks Hazel!  I couldn't help myself....posted a few more pics.   Wow just looked at the clock 3:17am!  Yikes. Going to sleep now


----------



## shivani

All of them look beautiful..and the giraffe is so cute.


----------



## Hazel

I see the pictures and I thought the giraffe was bigger. Thanks for showing it again. Also, the dragonfly is beautiful and I love the colors in it.


----------



## kryse13

Those are so cute! I also love working with felt but have not done needle felting.  Currently I work on making felt flowers, and have made little stuffed animals (felt).  My mom also has fibermiagia (sorry can't spell it) and its hard for the family to understand. 
Good luck with your awesome felted creations, and post more pix when you make more


----------



## paillo

The giraffe and dragonfly are totally wonderful! Love your sense of whimsy and color, and that your felties are just imbued with happiness.

Have you done needle felted soaps? That's another quiet thing you can do on the couch. I needlefelt little antlered critters on my felted soap, and it's some of the best 'zen' time I ever have soaping. It just makes me happy to make happy little critters, though mine don't have any of the finesse that yours do.


----------



## AKjulz

Thanks again for all the compliments!  
Paillo, I do make felted soaps, however those I wet felt so a lot of that happens at the sink. But I have been enjoying needling on some fun designs, usually lines and swirls and spots.  Now I'm gonna have to try animals and flowers and such!  Fun!!


----------



## BrambleNBumble

Oh my step daughter would flip out if she saw the owl, she loves them and can't get enough of them.


----------



## grayceworks

AKjulz said:


> Grayceworks, I'm right there with ya! I was diagnosed 14 years ago with FMS and I too have a Supportive husband.  Still not sure how well he understands the illness, but that's my fault for not liking to talk about it, but he is always supportive of crafting.
> It would be very helpful to have a stool like that for some parts of the process, I'm just not sure where to put it when it's not under my butt cause there is no space left in my lab



I don't really have room for my stool either, so it goes from in front of the dishwasher, to in front of the fridge, to the doorway, and back. LOL  but I don't mind since it lets me finally do stuff in the kitchen again after years of avoiding it.  Yeah, I don't talk about it much either, after so long it's just my 'normal' unless I have a flare, so there's not much point talking about it lol.


----------



## AKjulz

Grayceworks, glad you're able to "do" more now. The body not being able to do all the things mind wants to do is SO frustrating!

Here is today's Wee Woolie, it's maybe an inch and a half tall


----------



## cmzaha

Your felted pieces are just beautiful. I have been wanting to try needle felting but just have not the time.


----------



## shivani

Oh wow,this one is also so cute.


----------



## Ancel

Amazing detail! So very cute, what a talent you have


----------



## shunt2011

They turned out amazing.  wow, such talent.


----------



## AngelMomma

They are fabulous!!!  Oh the Owl and the Panda are just adorable!!!


----------



## grayceworks

AKjulz said:


> Grayceworks, glad you're able to "do" more now. The body not being able to do all the things mind wants to do is SO frustrating!
> 
> Here is today's Wee Woolie, it's maybe an inch and a half tall
> View attachment 4534



I'm very happy that hubby is helping me find ways to do more! Yes, it's frustrating when my mind is wanting to do all the things I used to, and my body says, ummmm nope! LOL  Or trying to plan ahead for anything... You'd think I'd know better after so many years, but my mind rebels at the idea of limitations. 


I love that little panda! You make such cute things!


----------



## neeners

how cute!!!  I love the little owl!!!  you're very talented!


----------



## AKjulz

Thanks for all the compliments everyone!  I just love them so much I wanna share.


----------



## Hazel

I love the mouse! I bet your felted animals are a big hit with kids. :grin:


----------



## MaitriBB

Ok now I definitely have to go look into how to make those.  You are very talented!!

 I do felted soaps but I don't like wet felting them - I needle felt them all over and then do designs on the front.


----------



## paillo

Oooooh, would love to see a pic of yous, MaitriBB! I wet felt mine, then needlefelt the designs. Out of curiosity, how come you don't like wet felting?


----------



## AKjulz

I wet felt my soap too, even the design.  Though I have started to needle them some, and it's definitely more precise as far of decoration goes.  I would also like to see yours that are all needle felted!


----------



## MaitriBB

paillo said:


> Oooooh, would love to see a pic of yous, MaitriBB! I wet felt mine, then needlefelt the designs. Out of curiosity, how come you don't like wet felting?



Here's some of mine:  http://maitribathbody.com/wp/?p=1092

 I just don't like standing over a sink doing the wet felting.  Also I use wisps of roving that are difficult to get full coverage on the soap.  And, probably most importantly, it's something that I can do while watching TV or sitting at a craft show if there's no customers.

 Recently I ordered about 10 colors of roving from Felt Alive and they came in larger sheets so I s'pose I could do it if I wanted to ... but needle felting is what I usually do.


----------



## CaraCara

I must have missed this thread. Those animals are so sweet! I love love love the giraffe.


----------



## Lin

How do you needle felt an entire soap bar? I only know how to wet felt, and needle felt onto felted soap!


----------



## MaitriBB

Lin said:


> How do you needle felt an entire soap bar? I only know how to wet felt, and needle felt onto felted soap!



I just wrap the roving around and use a multi-needle tool to lightly attach it, then once the soap is all covered in roving I felt it all over until it's a complete piece.  You can feel the felt "take hold" much like when you wet felt it.


----------



## Jencat

I adore the panda!  You have some serious talent.


----------



## AKjulz

Thanks for the lovely compliments Jencat and Caracara!


----------



## Tienne

It's only recently that I even heard of felting. It's simply amazing to me how just a wad of wool and a needle can produce such fantastic creations and you're so good at it,  AKjulz! They are all very very lovely. I can't even pick a favourite, I just love them all.


----------



## Khanjari

It is lovely work! Good job!

I think a toddler would love to collect them!


----------



## DebiB

AKjulz said:


> Thanks for all the compliments everyone!  I just love them so much I wanna share.  View attachment 4579



This little mouse is THE CUTEST LITTLE GUY! <jumping up & down, clapping like a kid>


----------



## AKjulz

Thanks DebiB!  I was super pleased with how that little guy came out...seeing as Christmas is around the corner I gotta see if I can make another as cute


----------



## marilynmac

last year I knit some giant mittens, wet felted them down molded to my hands, and needle felted some prettiness on them.  You cant see it well here, but they are shaped more like "lego" hands - so comfy to wear like that.










http://www.ravelry.com/projects/YarnComa/felted-mittens-2


http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hazel

Those are pretty. :smile:


----------



## AKjulz

Marilyn, those are fabulous!  They look so yummy warm.


----------

